# Bridge on hinges ???????



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is another question lol i am looking to put a bridge over the opening for my attic steps but would like to put it on hinges has anyone ever seen or done something like this? If so how would I connect the track so it could hinge?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's doable Dan. I have and outside bridge, three spans, one that lifts. At both ends of the lifting section, I angled the cuts in the rails, about 45 degrees.







Works well for me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at the special "rail joiners" for bridges by Spliit Jaw and Hillmans (google them), called "bridge clamps" .... one of the manufacturers also makes a special offset hinge that really helps. 

Greg 

p.s. googling "bridge clamps :mylargescale.com" will give you links on this site to the many discussions on this that have already occurred.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan you have mail and pictures.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Instead of hinges you could have a lift out bridge that might be easier and cheaper to design and build. I have a lift out girder type bridge about 30 inches long on my layout and I used customised rail clamps. I took a solid clamp not a split jaw, ground down one side to accept the 332 rail placed on it and the other end was attached to the rails leading to and away from the bridge. Simple, easy, cheap as 4 clamps and it works. 
Todd


----------



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Hillman sells that type of clamp for lift out on both ends, problem outdoors is making all 4 rails connect evenly long term. Weight helps here as does alignment pins.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a hinged bridge for my outdoor track.. You can shoot me a PM or email if you are interested, I have them built as they are ordered. Most any bridge style and width and they are all welded steel.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

a bridge over the opening for my attic steps 
Dan, 
I had one across the attic door. The hinges were cabinet style that fit the sides in an upright fashion (I'll see if I can find a pic.) The other end rested on a piece of wood and I used big microphone plugs and sockets to align the rails and provide electrical continuity. [That was before the rail clamp guys started making special clamps!] 

Here's the end tresting on the block with the plugs. I laid wood strips along the top at rail height to suggest it was also a road bridge.













Edit: Yep - they are called 'knife hinges':


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just used wood blocks to raise my hinges then used regular hardwar hinges, works for me


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

